# Bulk wood



## bbqjefff (Jul 16, 2022)

I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get 20 or 40 pound bags of wood chunks. I looked on Amazon and they only have tiny amounts of post oak chunks. Online or in the bay area of california would be best. it would most likely be online because the bay area sucks.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jul 16, 2022)

Been a bazillion years since I was last up in the Bay Area, but is there a Bass Pro Shops near by?    I have also mail order/ship to store for Ace/True Value stores and "Do It Best" hardware. 

 Western Wood,  https://www.westernbbqproducts.com/   has some chunks in bags and ship to store works.  If you have a saw, their mini logs are really nice and could be cut down to size.

I have seen some bags in some bigger Walmarts.   Another place might be a firewood business.  I live in So Cal (Orange County) and there is a firewood place that has a nice selection of smoking woods.  It is a longshot but maybe something not to far away??   Good Luck.


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 18, 2022)

Thanks. Yeah there is a Bass Pro Shops in Manteca. I will check out Western too.


----------



## Newglide (Jul 18, 2022)

Not sure about your area but we have Lowes and Home Depot big box hardware stores and they carry big bags of chunks


----------



## bbqjefff (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeah. I will look there. I just don't think they will have post oak.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 18, 2022)

Don't worry about it being Post Oak.  Go for any Oak you can get.  Any difference is subtle at most.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 18, 2022)

Smoking Wood Chips, Chunks, & BBQ Supplies.
					

SHOP NOW  to stay on our EXPRESS SITE, or go to our FULL SERVICE SITE, www.fruitawood.com All rules and disclaimers of uwww.fr




					fruitawoodchunks.com


----------

